
Shown HN: Überzug – show images in terminals - seebye
https://github.com/seebye/ueberzug
======
seebye
Ueberzug aims to implement a general easy way to show images in terminal
emulators in X11. (regardless of whether or not a terminal emulator supports
it)

Libraries:

\- bash

\- python3.5+

Advantages to w3mimgdisplay:

\- no race conditions as a new window is created to display images

\- expose events will be processed, so images will be redrawn on switching
workspaces

\- tmux (partly) supported

\- terminals without the WINDOWID environment variable are supported

\- chars are used as position - and size unit, so it's easier to place a image
on the desired position

